# Venison summer sausage and brats with cheese



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Just finished up with all the processing...turned out great!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*More pics*

here is the rest, you can do this, grind, mix and stuff. smoke and you in!:thumbup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Where did you get your press at for stuffing the casings? 

That looks delicious by the way!


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful looking meat. nice stuffer too looks like you have got a nice lil assembly line going there.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

...on the way, have crackers, various mustards etc. ;-)
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Stuffer*

that is a 15lb stuffer sold by lem, it works great!


----------



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

that looks great, whats your recipe and process for the brats? been doing this myself this year and had some summer sausage turn out great but have not mastered doing the brats yet? do you smoke them as well or just leave them fresh?


----------

